# HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

Eat lots of good food If you over stuffed yourself  eat mint or drink mint tea.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2012)

Whatever you do, where ever you go today, have fun!


----------



## pam (Nov 22, 2012)

Be thankful for all you have  Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Nov 22, 2012)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!! Hope you all have a super wonderful holiday and stuff your faces. LOL!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Nov 22, 2012)

I was just about to make a thread like this!  Happy Thanksgiving everyone! And may I just say..... I love honey baked ham!!!!!


----------



## mainey34 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving....


----------



## tortugatamer (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Whatever your tradition, be it a time honored one or a new one. I hope it is filled with family, friends, food, and laughter.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving day!!!


----------



## DeanS (Nov 22, 2012)

emysemys said:


>



This is the ONE day out of the year that cattle can rest at ease when they see me...it's strictly bird today! But God help 'em the rest of the year!


----------



## kathyth (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Wishing you, your family and all animals a beautiful day today and always!


A picture of my Hermann's tortoise having a Thanksgiving breakfast.


----------



## furandscales (Nov 22, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Isn't she cute?


----------



## dannel (Nov 22, 2012)

*RE: Happy Thanksgiving!*

Nice tort!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! There is so much to be thankful for


----------



## dannel (Nov 22, 2012)

Lol emysemys!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!


----------



## T Smart (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanks Giving everyone. Hope everyone and their tortoises are all well.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Nov 22, 2012)

*RE: Happy Thanksgiving!*

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Tortus (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope everyone had or is still having a nice Thanksgiving.

I ate till I was sick. Then sit motionless for a few minutes. Then ate some more. Took home about 5 pounds of leftovers...can't even look at them!


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2012)

Hope everyone had their fill of the turkey day feast. First year I actually don't have to unbutton my pants Feeling pretty good. Waiting for my weekend girls shopping trip. Leave tomorrow a.m. YA Can't wait.


----------



## janevicki (Nov 22, 2012)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Just wishing everyone here a Happy Thanksgiving. Thankful for all your helpful posts and fun chit chat.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 23, 2012)

DeanS said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



 Pretty much my thinking too.


----------

